# Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

Guten Morgen,

nachdem ich hier seit einiger Zeit mit lese überlege ich, wie ich für den Fall, dass mit dem Wasser oder den Fischen etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, schnell handeln könnte. Es wird oft geraten, das Wasser auszutauschen - als Alternative hätte ich z.B. nur Leitungswasser, was wohl nicht so optimal ist.

Was passiert mit den Fischen - sie während des Austausches in einen Maurerkübel mit Frischwasser (Leitungswasser) umzusetzen ist vermutlich nicht der Hit. Zumal da ja keine Pumpe für Sauerstoff sorgt.

Wie macht man das - welche Geräte benötigt man im Notfall und wie geht man optimaler Weise vor?  

Danke für den Input!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Morgen Regine,
also das Wasser komplett auszutauschen ist natürlich Humbug. Und die Fische in einen Behälter mit nur Frischwasser zwischenzulagern ist auch nicht so Sinnvoll. Komplett tauschen sollte nie vorkommen, dann fängst du ja wieder bei Null an.

Großzügige Wasserwechsel, am besten mit Frischwasser aus der Leitung unter Kontrolle der Wassertemperatur ist das beste, senkt den Keimdruck und bringt Sauerstoff.
Idealerweise sollte es aber gar nicht so weit kommen, ein regelmäßiger Blick in den Teich, ab und an mal die Wasserwerte kontrollieren und Wasserwechsel lassen es eigentlich gar nicht so weit kommen.
Ich denke die paar Euros für einen Test und das Frischwasser sollten uns die von uns angeschafften Lebewesen schon Wert sein.

Deine Frage zu beantworten ist nicht ganz leicht, ich habe im Problemfall (der noch nie vorgekommen ist) ein 4000 Liter Becken mit eigener Filterung das ich zur Quarantäne oder als Gesundheitsbecken verwenden kann hier stehen.
Man sollte aber einige Dinge in der Hausapotheke haben:
- Salz
- Notfallkit für Verletzungen (Sedierung, Wundheilmittelchen)

Dazu natürlich die geeigneten Utensilien zum Keschern und umsetzen der Fische

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Hallo Uwe,

aha, dann bin ich schon schlauer, vielen Dank.

Welche Mittel würdest Du denn für Sedierung und Wundheilung parat halten? 

Welche Produkte empfiehlst Du für die Kontrolle der Wasserwerte? Es scheint ein reichliches Angebot an Tests zu geben - was sollte man auf jeden Fall da haben? Ich habe jetzt vorsichtshalber mal einen Nitrit-Test bestellt.

Eisfreihalter - gibt es da ein empfehlenswertes Produkt für meinen kleinen 2500L Teich? 

Vielen Dank und auch Dir einen schönen Sonntag !


----------



## tipit (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Hallo Regine,
guten Morgen.

Ein Austausch des Wassers sollte nnie mehr als 50% betragen.
Für den Notfall halte ich immer eine "genügend große Box" für eine Quarantäne-Besetzung,
oder Behandlungsbäder, bereit.
Dazu habe ich auch noch ein kleines Filterfass und eine "Billigheimer-Pumpe" aus dem Baumarkt für 30 Euros.
So kann man den Tieren im Notfall einen angenehmen Aufenthalt im Extrabecken garantieren.

Dies sollte natürlich in Relation zum Teich und den darin befindlichen Lebewesen stehen.
Bei einem 2000 Liter Teich genügt sicherlich ein 80 Liter Mörtelfaß, natürlich in sauberem Zustand ohne
Mörtelreste.
Eine kleine Pumpe, so 100 Liter/Stunde ist dann auch ausreichend. 
Die würde, denke ich, ca.15-20 Euro kosten.

*Als Beispiel kann ich Dir folgende Geschichte erzählen.*
Wir hatten einen Vorfall am Teich, wo ein __ Fischreiher einen großen __ Goldfisch gepickt hatte.
Er hatte eine Seite des Fisches voll durchbohrt.
Es war auch schon einige Stunden her, bis ich es bemerkt habe. 
Was tun, fragte ich mich.
Der Fisch trudelte angeschlagen am Ufer rum.
Ich hatte keine Ahnung. 
Irgendwo habe ich dann gelesen, dass man Wunden bei Fischen mit 
KALIUMPERMANGANAT-Bädern desinfizieren kann. Meinem Nachbarn, ein älterer Herr und Krankenpfleger in Rente, erzählte ich dies und er erwiederte: 
Mit dem Zeug haben wir schon früher unsere Patienten gebadet. 
Also besorgte ich mir das Zeug für ganze 50Cent in der Apotheke und besprach die Dosierung mit dem Apotheker!
Dann haben wir den Fisch die nächsten Tage immer für 15 Minuten in einen Mörtelkübel gesetzt und ihm ein 
Bad mit dem Kaliumpermanganat verabreicht. Danach kam er immer wieder in den Teich.
Das ging sehr gut, weil man Ihn durch seine Beeinträchtigung gut fangen konnte.
Der Fisch lebt heute noch!

Als die Fische größer wurden, beschaffte ich auch eine größere Box. Jetzt haben wir ein 1000 Liter Becken
für alle Fälle.

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Hallo Tipit,

danke Dir für diese Tipps, dann schaffe ich das mal an, es hört sich sehr vernünftig an. Wenn wirklich mal was im argen liegt ist es besser, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sofort einzugreifen statt dann erst mit Überlegungen anzufangen.

Zum Eisfreihalter für den Winter - ich habe dieses Gerät von Oase gefunden: http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=2218  -  kennt das jemand und ist so etwas empfehlenswert? 

Und kann mir noch jemand etwas zu den Wassertests sagen, die man auf jeden Fall machen sollte?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tipit (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Hallo nochmal,
zum Thema Eisfreihalter kann ich folgendes sagen:
Lasst eure Filteranlage im Winter einfach durchlaufen.
Im Einlauf zum Teich wird sich niemals eine Eisdecke bilden. wenn ja, dann legt man da einen kleinen  Syroporball hinein. Wem das nicht möglich ist, der lässt die Pumpe im Teich laufen und legt ein Schlauch zum Ufer, so dass die Strömung am Ufer ein Teil vom Eis freihält.
Wichtig ist einfach nur eine Strömung, denn bewegtes Wasser friert auch bei -10°C noch nicht.
Das ist Fakt. 
Es reicht ein Loch im Eis, damit ein Austausch der im Teich und besonders am Grund produzierten Gase geschehen kann.
Das Eisfreihalter Gerät von O..e aus dem vorletzten Beitrag macht nen guten Eindruck.

Grüße
tipi


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Hallo Tipi,

die Pumpe pumpt ja in den Filter und der dürfte im Winter - wenn der so wird wie der letzte - sicherlich einfrieren und mitsamt den Schläuchen schwer zu isolieren sein. Dann probiere ich es mal mit diesem Eisfreihalter, danke!

Kann mir noch jemand etwas zu den Wassertests sagen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## robsig12 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Hallo Regine,

nicht überbewerten.

In Deinem Profil steht, geplanter Besatz __ Moderlieschen.

Du wirst in diesem Fall nie (und das meine ich so NIE) Medikamente benötigen. Mit KPM ein Moderlieschen behandeln, sowas lustiges habe ich noch nie gelesen.
Denke hier wurde nur oberflächig drüber gelesen,und gleich das Koiprogramm aufgezählt.

Fakt ist, in 2.500 Liter benötigst Du für ca. 15 - 25 Moderlieschen nicht mal eine Pumpe und einen Filter. Du musst auch nicht füttern, da sich die Ihr Fressen selber fangen. Ganz nett anzusehen. Wenn Du fütterst, solltest Du evtl. einen kleine Druckfilter irgendwann mal in Betracht ziehen.

Eisfreihalter benötigst Du für Moderlieschen auch nicht, soweit der Teich über 0,80 - 0,90 Meter an der tiefsten Stelle ist. Der kühlt Dir sonst die 2500 Liter nur aus.

Kippe bitte nie Medikamente in den Teich, Moderlieschen sind keine Karpfen wie Koi, und die meisten Medikamente bedeuten den Tod für die kleinen, was den Koi helfen würde.

Für das Geld was Du dir für die Notfallkit usw. sparst, überlege ob Du nicht vielleicht in mehr Volumen investieren möchtest.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4542/?q=wassertest

Den Thread kennst Du sicher ?  
Was fuer weitere Fragen hast Du zu dem Thema Wassertest ? 

Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Für alle die sich noch fürs Thema interessieren: 

Neben prophylaktischen Maßnahmen sind die Maßnahmen sehr individuell auf den Einzelfall und auf den Fisch abzustimmen, hier ist im Zweifelsfall ein Tierarzt hinzuzuzuziehen. 

Empfehlenswert wäre es nötige Bücher / Links zur Parasitenbestimmung, ggf. ein Mikroskop samt Zubehör und natuerlich einen zweiten Satz Kescher fürs Quarantänebecke, (wenn man so etwas hat) .
Ich denk bei größeren Fischen lohnt es sich primär etwas zur Wundversorgung dazuhaben. Von Cyprinocur gibt es ein Notfallset, aber ich denk man bekommt auch so schnell Hilfe aus jeder Apotheke, das man sich zu viel Arznei, die ja auch Ablaufdaten hat nicht hinlegen sollte. 

Wichtig ist in erster Linie: 
-den Notfall zu vermeiden 
- den Notfall zu erkennen 
- zu wissen was zu tun ist

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Notfallplan bei Fischkrankheiten?*

Hallo liebe Leser!

Dies ist jetzt der "gesäuberte" Thread mit der Bitte, ab sofort sachlich beim Thema "Notfallplan" zu bleiben. 
Regine weiss, dass Ihre Teichsituation im Augenblick nicht ganz optimal ist und muss nicht weiter darauf hingewiesen werden. 
Versucht einfach nur  die Grundfrage zu erörtern, die sicherlich auch für andere (Neu-)Teichbesitzer von Interesse ist.

Danke.

Denn Müll findet Ihr in der Trashbox.

Christine
Mod-Team


----------

